# 2022.7.5 Steph's Picks



## Nowgoal.com (Jul 5, 2022)

*UEFA Champions League*

FC Pyunik vs CFR Cluj  Away win @ 1.53

Lech Poznan vs Qarabag  Qarabag+0.5 @ 1.81

Malmo FF vs Vikingur Reykjavik  Malmo-1.75 @ 1.95

The New Saints vs Linfield FC  The New Saints-0.5 @ 1.90


----------

